# How long did it take to season your humidor?



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey CL family! I hope the New Year is treating you all well. I recently purchased a 100 count glass top humidor online. I am now going through the process of seasoning the humidor. The only humidor that I have had before this one was a cheap 20 count P.O.S (piece of $%&!) that I picked up. So I am used to have humidity issues. I am not the most patient person ... so I'm wondering how long it will take to properly season a humiodor of this size. Which lead me to wonder about how long it took you guys on average to accomplish this goal with your humidor(s)?


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Seems like it took about four days, last time I did it.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

BadMormon said:


> Seems like it took about four days, last time I did it.


What size was it?


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

zion698 said:


> What size was it?


150 ct.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

This time of year the ambient humidity tends to be low so I would err on the longer side.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

terrasco said:


> This time of year the ambient humidity tends to be low so I would err on the longer side.


Good point.


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Look at www.Stogiefresh.com and go to the new Media Center and look under "Seasoning your humidor" in the Eddie DeJong segments. This might give you some insight. Enjoy!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Fr8dog said:


> Look at www.Stogiefresh.com and go to the new Media Center and look under "Seasoning your humidor" in the Eddie DeJong segments. This might give you some insight. Enjoy!


Just listened to it. Thanks.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

few days for me


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I've seasoned quite a few as I'm usually buying small and end up giving them away as I purchase a larger one. I leave it for at least a week.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Just put a dish small dish inside the humi with your distilled water, along with a hydrometer. Once it reads 70ish and holds there for atleast a day you are good to go. If it goes higher, that is fine, it will come back down with your beads and smokes once they are in there. Should take less then a week, maybe as little as 4 days. Just don't open it more then once or twice when checking the RH.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Just put a dish small dish inside the humi with your distilled water, along with a hydrometer. Once it reads 70ish and holds there for atleast a day you are good to go. If it goes higher, that is fine, it will come back down with your beads and smokes once they are in there. Should take less then a week, maybe as little as 4 days. Just don't open it more then once or twice when checking the RH.


Its up and running. I did take about four days. I put a small dish in the bottom section, and a shot glass on the top tray for good measure. Now I need a pound of RH beads for a good price.


----------

